# Chicago cigar bars serving alcohol



## brad97z (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Guys. Anybody know of cigar bars in the Chicago area that you can get a cigar and have a nice glass of whiskey? The only place I have been able to find searching around has been Tesa Cigar which is BYOB.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Every place will be BYOB. Since the smoking ban, legally they can't serve alcohol and let you smoke in the same building


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not from Chicago, but travel there quite a bit. I can't really see how BYOB is a bad thing unless there are no liquor stores nearby. I would rather buy a whole bottle of 15 yr for $50 than pay $25/glass in the city.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I like BYOB a lot!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BYOB is great! We have one cigar lounge on Staten Island that I know of that is BYOB and the liquor store is 50 feet away


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I have gotten a couple bottles of sealed whiskey from 1969. I brought them up to my B&M and gave some to a few of the customers and the store manager. Couldn't do that at a bar


----------

